# Beer Hammock



## bvibert (Mar 20, 2015)

I can't imagine a situation where I'd need this, but it's an interesting idea..

http://www.raceface.com/apparel/accessories/accessories/beer-hammock-orange/











:beer:


----------



## dlague (Mar 20, 2015)

Nice way to carry a six pak!  Beach - now can carry that and the surf board


----------

